# tecumseh gas tank how does it come off??



## dragom (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a 5.0 HP sears chipper/shredder with a tecumseh ohh 5.0 engine on it.I have gas coming out from under the gas tank so I would assume it is the gas tank since I have already replaced the gas lines due to the lines being rotted. I need to take the gas tank off to check for a leak but can't figure out how the thing comes off the engine. From what I can tell it is a part# 36863 Tecumseh gas tank the one that is L shaped. Does anyone know where I can find some instructions to tell me how it comes off the engine.


----------



## kiss_alive (Jan 11, 2008)

post the model number off the engine so i can look it up


----------



## dragom (Dec 2, 2007)

heres the model on the chipper/shredder Sears 143.955003 and what the manual says is the tecumseh number ohh50-68001a. If you need me to take a picture of it I can do that too.


----------



## kiss_alive (Jan 11, 2008)

heres a diagram of it









tank is tecumseh part number tec-36812

hope that helps


----------

